# H&k P9s - .45



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*Hello Everyone,
I am brand new to this forum, stumbling upon it by accident, but does it fit the bill. I wanted to make my first post on an antique that has not been posted before on this forum. The finest handgun ever conceived, most accurate, and well, the Rembrandt of handguns...P9S.
For those of you who have never heard of this one, H&K produced a handgun with all of it's cutting edge technology in the P9S. Polygon bore with no lands or grooves, keeping 100% of the gas behind the bullet. Delayed roller - locked bolt system that gives a 45 the recoil of a 9mm. But best of all, the most accurate handgun I have ever owned. When I shoot it, it's on the rifle range, and with fixed combat sights, it's like a sniper rifle with a Zeiss scope. Needless to say, I LIKE H&K.
"I a world of compromise, some men don't"*


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

I got a P9s in 9mm a few years back and loved it. As mentioned, the accurcay is outstanding as is the trigger and overall handling of the pistol. Just about a year ago, I picked up a P9S in .45 to go with it. Got it for a verrrry good price. It's very minty and with box, papers and mags, both appear to have never been loaded/used, I've tucked it away as a safe queen. Had offers for it but I'm keeping it intact. Someday I'll add others. They're THAT good. Had to choose between those and the P7 models thoguh.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Huh. I tried a P9S once - years ago - and found it a rather clumsy and clunky pistol to use. (Then again, the only HK pistols I've ever liked were the P7 series.) Most of the "innovative features" of the P9S were dead ends in terms of pistol design, like the roller-locking and the cocking lever. As far as being cutting edge, yes it was...in the 1970s. :mrgreen:

The also-clunky HK VP70Z was probably more of a trendsetter, since I think it was the first polymer-framed DAO pistol. In sense, it was the granddaddy of today's Glocks, M&Ps, XDs, etc., though the latter guns are all much more refined versions of the concept.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The P9S is a one of my all time favorite handguns, especially in 9mm. The accuracy and single action trigger pull are excellent for a fixed sight, service style auto. I like the cocking lever myself, it is quick and easy to cock, decock, or drop the slide with. I think in a lot of ways this was a handgun ahead of it's time.


----------

